# Reptile Carpet fitting to viv



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey, I can't seem to find any reptile carpet in any shop (including ebay) which is big enough for normal vivs. Even if we say the viv is 3x2x2 which gives a floor area of 36" x 24", I can't find a big enough carpet. The biggest I can find is 36" x 15". This would obviously leave a big gap at the front or the back of the flooring. What do you carpet owners use? Do you place two down? I don't like the idea of that incase the reptile or the bugs get under and hide/get stuck.

Anyone able to clear my confusion?


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

somewhere in the equipment classifieds is an ad selling reptile carpet cut to size..... can't remember who off-hand but if you look back probably about 6-10 pages (sorry!) you should find something - and no doubt someone will give you the link now anyway


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks lola, but I had no luck searching for it 

I'm obviously interested in a link or for someone to point me in the direction of people who could provide that service... but what about all you herpers who use carpet? What does everyone else do? Do you all have big gaps or use several carpets at once?


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

no I've done a search and can't find it now either - wonder where it went??!!

but I did find this - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/95738-reptile-carpet.html maybe it'll help - I assume they mean the heavy duty crafting felt - the reptile carpet is like that, no rubber backing or anything so perhaps that's the answer - you can buy as much as you want so you've got spare - 1 in the viv, 1 in the wash and 1 in the drawer..... or is that underwear - never sure!!!!!


----------

